
AFP: Twitter will mine people's tweets to target ads - eplanit
http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5iGJWr3Hz9U9K7nTLF0uAvTqAB0LA?docId=CNG.6be733b733d88a0732a758a94c78e2ea.b1
======
stephenr
This is still far less creepy than google/facebook's massive hoardings of
personal information used for advertising.

------
outside1234
This is firmly in the "they weren't doing that already?" file for me.

